# Good Lifting Belts



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I seem to be getting a lot of lower back pain/strains these days, so i thought its time to invest in a good belt.

Any recommendations? The guy in my local supps shop says the schiek belts are best, but was unsure if he was saying that as he sells em for £50 !


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have an Ocelot one, v good...but, should of got a small instead of a medium


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe you need to look at your form, a belt will not stop you getting a sore back..Personally i'd go for a lever belt they are easier on and off, slightly more expensive over a double prong belt..


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep granted mate, my form does need working on, no doubting that, but i'd have thought a good belt would help aswell.


----------

